# Lola - Day 149** Kidded



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola is a 2 year old 75% Boer 25% Sanaan bred to my Black and White Blue eyed Nigierian. This is her second freshning. She had a single last time - and did great. This time she is having a hard time and you can tell when she walks. Her ligs have already started to loosen and sink a bit - so here she is tonight.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 141*

AAAWWWWW..... Bless her heart!! I hope she has those kiddos soon! I say twins :boy: :girl: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 141*

yup I say Ditto what Brandi said 

who is she bred to? or did I miss where you posted that


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 141*

Lola is bred to Old Castle Blue - my blue eyed buck

BAD picture - but you get the idea. He now is my Mohawk man. With the weather that we have had where it got REALLY warm in the day and freezing at night for about a week, then went back to cool and wet - he lost all of his hair except for a mohawk down his spine - it is hilarious. I have 1 doe that does this also when she sheds her winter coat. I will get pics of mohawk this weekend when it is nice and the boys come out to play.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

142 am update -

Poor Lola did not want to get up this morning - she just layed there and I scratched her and loved on her. She seemed to really enjoy it. When she stands she looks like a square - it is actually kind of funny. Her back is completely flat straight across. If she has small twins I will be shocked - I am really starting to worry a bit about what is "in the oven" in there! I know I felt at least two moving around.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

ah see when I scrolled down it does weird things and scrolled down through your post and cut off the words on top of the picture instead of scroll down the thread - its weird.

shoudl make some very cute little babies


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

Hopefully with a Nigerian sire she'll be fine and throw a bunch of easy-to-deliver kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

Last year I bred her to a pure white nigerian for her first freshning - and she delivered a single doeling on her own while I was at work without an issue and was an awesome momma.

This is Lola last year with her first pregnancy of a single -

7/3- 1 month before kidding










7/26 - 9 days before kidding










8/4 - couple hours after delivery of her doeling -










So needless to say - she is huge this time compared to last summer!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

I say :girl: :boy: :boy: ......and Blue won't pass on his color, but you will get some pretty BE mini boers!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

Oh Liz, you are killing me with the no color. If I don't get any other colors except momma's - you are in trouble for jinxing me!!! LOL!

I would be happy with twins - but I am starting to think maybe trips - there was ALOT of things pushing on my hand tonight when I was poking around.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

Looks like triplets!! :girl: :girl: :boy: You'll have very pretty kids!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

I just can't wait to see these babies, and her udder is awesome compared to last year - so I am going to try and milk this girl. She did great last year when I milked colostrum from her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

I pray ...that all goes well.....healthy kidding for all ....no matter how many kids are born..... ray: 
I know the wait is torture.....:hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 142*

Day 143 pm - ligs are very low - but not gone. I can almost put my fingers around her tail head with nothing but bone. Still has not dropped but really don't know if she can drop - LOL!

Had a phone call tonight, and if a male is born, a person wants to buy him for a breeder buck for her Boer X girls for milk / meat offspring - so that is good!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 144*

Day 144 - no change in her that I could physically see. I didn't check her ligs like a bad momma as I just completely spaced it to be honest.

She did not look to have dropped (not sure if she even can - LOL) Was just standing watching the herd run the fence line at me, but when I took food in, she went right to eating.

I am going to go ahead and give her her calcium drench tonight and her nutridrench and see if we can get things going a bit for her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 147*

So Lola is on day 144 I wanted to get some pictures of her today also - so here is what I got -










Ok now for the pics -



















Ligaments are still there a bit, still doesn't look like she has dropped much - I think she will wait through the weekend till I am at work again - LOL! :GAAH:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 144*

She's so pretty. I love that caramel gold color.  Poor little girl. She does look uncomfortable.
Best wishes for an easy labor, smooth delivery and several colorful babies. :baby: :girl: :boy:

Anna


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 144*

Day 145 am -

Lola's ligs are deeper and she is getting pretty mushy - still hasn't dropped - but I am honestly wondering if she even will be able to.

I gave her her calcium drench this morning - so we will be watching her closely through out the day and night. I am supposed to go on a road trip tomorrow to get Harley - have a feeling hubby is going by himself - LOL!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 144*

SO?? whats up with Lola today? did you go or did you stay?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 144*

Lola is still hanging on - just got home - but will update in the morning - not time yet though


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 147*

Lola Day 147 am -

Lola has dropped a bit (I am thinking as much as she possibly can). Her ligaments are a bit lower but I can still feel them so I came to work for the day. I am just waiting for her to get closer and then I will stay home if needed to help her.

I will take more pictures of her tonight and post them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

Well, we are on 148 AM - and still nothing. Her ligaments have not changed for about a week now - she is killing me. I really thought that she was going to go early, and she just HAD to prove me wrong. Tommorrow I have to take finals for 4 hours - so you know exactly what she is upto......

Here are some pictures of her from last night -


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

She is looking good! And you KNOW she is going to wait till you can't be there... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

babies have dropped


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

Those babies HAVE dropped! Well Allison, I don;t have to be up til around 8 in the morning.....I can be on baby watch with you tonite!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

Woo Hoo - cause I plan on doing homework - which means ----- homework+Liz+Doe due= BABIES :stars: :stars: Lets hope it works again!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

He he he...yeppers, it's GOTTA work again!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

Unless of course I come home to babies - aghhhhh!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148*

Lola Day 148 pm -

Nothing really to report - she is still a baking them kiddos - her teats do seem fuller and tail head sunken a bit more. I might pull her out and prod and poke here in a bit ..... but here are some new pictures from tonight.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

Udder has filled.....and I am thinking pretty soon those :baby: :baby: will be here....I will guess before sunrise but she may wait a bit longer and fll that udder even more.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

nice udder - yup agree with Liz it has filled up


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

It is 10 pm here - just went to check on her and the poor girl is in alot of pain. She has a kid on her right rear hip area that decided the inside of momma was a trapeze. I felt so sorry for her. That kid is tearing her up on the inside. She was holding that leg up as the kid would do it.

I think she is starting early labor. She is a nice goat, but she wouldn't leave me and just staring up into my eyes and laying her head on my arm. She wanted me to rub her sides real lightly, and if I would stop she would slightly nudge me. Before she would like it for about 2-5 minutes - I just spent about 20 minutes rubbing her.

If I wake up in the middle of the night, i will run out and check her - otherwise, I will check her about 5 am and see if I am going to be able to take finals or not!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

It's 8 am here......are you at the barn? If no babies now I hope she waits for you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

It is 6:45 am here and her ligaments are GONE and her udder is so much fuller then last night. Told you - she was waiting till I had to take my finals.

So I am going to run into town, take at least finals for 1 class - see if I can reschedule the other one till tomorrow (very last day I can do it) and then come home for the rest of the day. I have papers I can write and reading to do - so there are things to get done while waiting.

Now, if she can only wait 3 hours for me!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

poor girl.....I feel sorry for her to...  ..I pray... she can wait ....until you are there.... with her....she sure loves you..... :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

Hope you are there if not I hope all goes well. Good Luck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

Just got home a bit ago - she is definately in labor - tail is off to the side now (wasn't when I left) and she can barely walk before stopping and her eyes go almost closed and then a few more steps.

I am on my way out to take some more pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 new pics added*

11 am update pictures -

What are YOU looking at momma - come rub da belly -










Do ya think my butt looks fat?










Filled her udder a bit more - pretty darn tight and teats are bigger










I don't want to be alone -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

She's looking posty.....come on kids HURRY UP!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

love your comments....to funny :ROFL:

she is getting close.....that is for sure... :wink: I pray for a healthy kidding.... ray:

Pretty does you have there......... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

Looking at her, she doesn't look to have dropped, but then I look at the pictures that I just posted and you can see on the right side how much she has dropped - poor thing doesn't look like a flat table anymore.

I am uploading a video of her walking - but it is taking FOREVER - so in a few hours when the 30 second video is uploaded - I will share.

Pam, Thanks - I like to have all different colors and what not (along with confirmation) to give a little difference for people. And the kids really like it when they come to visit


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

She sure is cute. Come on babies!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

Wow - it got done sooner then I thought!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

Oh my! She looks so stiff and sore! Poor girl, I really hope those babies come soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 148 11am pics added (PST)*

Oh POOR THING


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*

I wish I could get the pictures here - but I had to take them with my phone. Lola figured out the dog house was out there and her big tubby butt was trying to get into it - she did - then got turned around and looking out like how the heck do I get out of here.........

I came into work for a bit as she was driving me nuts. She won't lay down, pacing all over, and guess staring at her is not going to help -

So I came in for 3 hours then I will go home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*



> Pam, Thanks - I like to have all different colors and what not (along with confirmation) to give a little difference for people. And the kids really like it when they come to visit


 Your welcome ... :wink: 


> Lola figured out the dog house was out there and her big tubby butt was trying to get into it - she did - then got turned around and looking out like how the heck do I get out of here.........
> 
> I came into work for a bit as she was driving me nuts. She won't lay down, pacing all over, and guess staring at her is not going to help -
> 
> So I came in for 3 hours then I will go home.


 she looks so miserable... poor girl..  In the video ..it was like.....she was saying... "Ok.... you did this to me .....and I am walking away.....may take me a while .......but I'll get there".....LOL :greengrin:

Lola actually got into the dog house? ... :shocked: ..did she manage to get out yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*

yah - it was one of those oversized igloo ones - so the doorway was small, but inside was real big - she had to push it up against the fence to get in but them when she came out - it dragged for a sec before she "popped" out - LOL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*

Babies on the way :leap: can not wait. Good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*



> yah - it was one of those oversized igloo ones - so the doorway was small, but inside was real big - she had to push it up against the fence to get in but them when she came out - it dragged for a sec before she "popped" out - LOL!


 LOL .. :greengrin: ..It will be a huge relief for her and you....when she kids .... poor girl ...is in misery.... barely getting around and seems to be mad at her momma......I feel so sorry for her......she has to kid out soon....I am praying ...that she has strong .... healthy kids ....and she will be healthy as well....... ray: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*

Lola is actively contracting (hard ones) about every 5-7 minutes. She is streaming a small amount of her plug and when she has a hard contraction she is tucking up like when the girls are bred. You can see her having small ones in between.

Also, I can feel the baby about 1 1/2 inches in from the vulva below the tail head as seen in the pic. I know it is the baby cause it was nudging or kicking me!! And it feels (from the outside) that the water sac is still intact.

Here is a pic of where the first baby is. I can feel at least one more on the floor of her belly.










And her 6:08 contraction -










And 6:15










And now the camera batteries are DEAD - so they are on the charger so maybe I can get some of the kids when they are born.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*

:leap: I say in the next hour! Looks like your gonna beat Ashley!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 11am pics added (PST)*

OOOOoooo! Kids very soon! :dance: If it were me i'd go in two fingers to make sure the kid is coming right. She should be progressing pretty fast since the kid is in the birth canal now.

And yes, Your going to beat me easily!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 She is hard contracting*

 hope everything goes smoothly!!! how exciting!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 She is hard contracting*

UPDATE: Allison wanted me to let everyone know that Lola will be kidding VERY soon!! So far no complications and everything is going smoothly so far. No babies yet, but should be very soon :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 She is hard contracting*

thanks ...Brandi for the update... :wink: ....kiddo's are on their way soon.... :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 She is hard contracting*

Exciting!! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149 She is hard contracting*

Lola has kidded a doeling at 7:40pm,

More info to come -

But what I NEED to know - I can feel another one in there and it is 9pm - should I wait longer or give her oxy? She doesn't seem to be contracting at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149** Kidded one - question pg 4*

congrats on the doeling .... :hug:

I would go in Allison....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lola - Day 149** Kidded one - question pg 4*

If it was me i'd just go in and get the kid out. He/she may not be coming right, in which case Oxytocin wouldn't help. Her body may also be telling her not to contract if the kid isn't positioned right.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lola - Day 149** Kidded one - question pg 4*

well - I went in about 1/2 way between my wrist and elbow and nothing - no kid - it was something else I felt.

So how the heck can a single 5 pound 8 oz kid swell her momma up that bad - LOL!

Thank you Pam and Ashley


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow so she just had the 1....Completely took me by surprise!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats! I had a Mom do that to me last year. She looked like she was going to have at least 2 and only had 1 and she wasn't a huge kid.
Have fun
Suellen :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bounce her to make sure.

Congrats on the doe kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well - I went in about 1/2 way between my wrist and elbow and nothing - no kid - it was something else I felt.
> 
> So how the heck can a single 5 pound 8 oz kid swell her momma up that bad - LOL!
> 
> Thank you Pam and Ashley


 You are very welcome Allison....I was so glad to help you...over the phone....that number was my DH's cell.....my cell ...at the time ...was close to a dead battery..... :wink: :hug:

I also had a doe that was huge ....I could of swore... she had twins or trips in there.....she usually gave me twins..............................
when she only had one ....I said to myself ....there's no freaking way... :shocked: :doh: ....so I went in ...and nope......no more..... :scratch: I have no clue ...why ....they get so big and can have only one...... :scratch:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! when we talked last night I would have SWORE she had another kid in there! :shocked: But the Doeling she had is ADORABLE


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Lola - Day 149** Kidded one - question pg 4*



kelebek said:


> So how the heck can a single 5 pound 8 oz kid swell her momma up that bad - LOL!


You fed her so well :greengrin:


----------

